# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  تهنئة بالعيد السعيد - فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

الى مشرفي واعضاء ومشاركي المجلس العلمي

احييكم    بالله خير تحية       
من لب قلب بالوداد يمور 
اهنيكم العيد السعيد وداعيا 
من ربي المولى الجليل سرور 

فالح الحجية الكيلاني
10\ذو الحجة\1431

----------

